# Saponificating Orange Oil



## Dr. Jerryrigger (Jul 22, 2014)

Mods; please move this to the most appropriate subject as you see fit, I wasn't sure where to put this.
So I became the owner of 3 gallons of old orange oil today. Without any other reasonable use for it I though; "why not experiment?" What I'm thinking is to use about 1/2gal to make batch of 0% superfat soap with KOH and see what it does (I'm not thinking of this as a body soap, don't worry).
An one have any idea of the lye ratio for orange oil? Any ideas on why this is a really bad idea? Thanks


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't think it will soap.  The main components are turpines (limonene, primarily), not fatty acids.
Someone else can comment on how it might perform as an additive for, say, a household or laundry soap with high CO and low SF.


----------



## Dr. Jerryrigger (Jul 22, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> I don't think it will soap.  The main components are turpines (limonene, primarily), not fatty acids.
> Someone else can comment on how it might perform as an additive for, say, a household or laundry soap with high CO and low SF.



That makes sense, oh well. I'm sure I can find a use for it, it is a great solvent...


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 22, 2014)

No, it won't saponify, so you can't use it as an ingredient to actually make soap. You could use it as an additive to increase the degreasing properties of a soap for laundry use or for cleaning greasy hands (kind of like "Goop" and similar hand cleaners). See MikeInPDX posts about petroleum soap to get an idea of how you could do that -- he was using turpentine, I think, but orange oil might work fine instead.

Ah -- here is a link that summarizes this idea: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=45440


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 22, 2014)

Orange oil makes a great label remover.  Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 1, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> No, it won't saponify, so you can't use it as an ingredient to actually make soap. You could use it as an additive to increase the degreasing properties of a soap for laundry use or for cleaning greasy hands (kind of like "Goop" and similar hand cleaners). See MikeInPDX posts about petroleum soap to get an idea of how you could do that -- he was using turpentine, I think, but orange oil might work fine instead.
> 
> Ah -- here is a link that summarizes this idea: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=45440



If this was actually done do you think this bar would be majorly phytotoxic/photosensitizing? I forget if it is the turpenes or diturpenes in orange oil that make it photosensitizing but whoaa.....

Only if the oil was steam/hydrodistilled would it be safer than a cold pressed oil. The lighter sensitizing compounds would be virtually nonexistent if so.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 1, 2014)

No, Goji. You're thinking of furanocoumarins.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 1, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> No, Goji. You're thinking of furanocoumarins.



I'll have to go back to the notes. There is a total difference between what you get after cold pressed orange EO and steam/hydrodistillation ((orange 10x, etc..) --- I distill EOs in a medium/large sized multi-pieced apparatus. Last week I did desert Juniper. The hydrosol and even the bottom water smells amazing. ) 

But specific to orange oils and lemon oils, I remember something about the diterpenes or terpenes and their relation to photosensitivty. I'll get back to you guys on this one if I can find it. It is good stuff to know. Btw you gave me more reading material. :crazy:

Thx DeeAnna for your input. Every time I see one of your posts, I always read them. So much knowledge and expertise.


----------

